# First track day :)



## dez9090 (Apr 15, 2004)

So I participated in my first track day and man was it fun! Here is a pic of the S4 pushing through the last turn of the track.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: First track day  (dez9090)*

Well done man.
Representing the classic!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: First track day  (Sepp)*

Looks awesome man. How'd you like it?


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: First track day  (dez9090)*

awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TabulaVicious (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: First track day  (dez9090)*

What track is that? I'll try to make it to Road America, Autobahn CC, and Blackhawk Farms with the ACNA next summer....


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: First track day  (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dez9090 (Apr 15, 2004)

Wow sorry guys, I never replied to your comments. Been busy, you know how it goes. It was really, really fun I did a few more events this past summer with it and learned how to adjust tire pressure accordingly. This day I had the fronts way to low and the car was just pushing through the turns and it ate up the front tires pretty badly. That was in Shawano at this motocross/go-cart racing track, it was cool but short , I didn't get the car above 80MPH. The Porsche brakes held like no tomorrow. I did expereince some heat soak towards the end of my 15 min sessions, FMIC here I come. I want to go to road america this summer for sure. I was out of town last year and missed it. If I remember correctly it's in August right? Hope to see ya'll there.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (dez9090)*

Watkins Glen was a hoot when I did it this summer with ACNA, even if i did do the event in the GTO







Hopefully the Ur-Q will be ready for this years event http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dez9090 (Apr 15, 2004)

I'll be looking for the UR-Q this summer.


----------

